
Show HN: Thousands of avatars together in one region - joak
http://divereal.wordpress.com/2018/01/18/scalex-upcoming-scalability-experiment/
======
joak
I'd love to have feedback.

What would you like to have in the ScaleX experiment ?

What is your advice on how to do it right ?

~~~
wjvh
Give them a giant beach ball to bounce around the crowd

~~~
joak
Yeah! Great idea !

I'll take this one !

